# My first kitten ever!



## shortlilcutie (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm ner to the forum and I just adopted a kitten on Saturday. I want to make sure I do everything right and get as much info as I can, seeing as though I've never had a kitten before. So here I am! ) Here's some pics of my baby girl...she is 9 weeks old now and I named her Bea Bessa (beautiful kiss in Spanish, but spelled different). I think she is a Bangel/Domestic Short Hair mixed, but still trying to determine that. If anyone could help, that would be great! Thank you! Here she is! :

















she looks kinda evil in this one, but it's just the camera flash lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im not sure if I can help with 
identifing the breed. But I can affirm that 
Bea Bessa is one darling kitten.:luv Post more pictures. 
What a doll. :luv


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She is beautiful, and has such a pretty face! Enjoy her as much as possible, they grow up quickly, and be sure to get lots of piccies! 

(Any crossbreed cat is a Domestic Shorthair/Domestic Longhair :wink: )

Ems


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love that kitty litter picture! I can tell you in a few months you'll look back on it and wonder where that baby kitty went


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is soooooooooooo cute! Looking forward to more pics! :lol:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Now thats what I call cute.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

She sure is cute. She'd be considered a Domestic Shorthair (ie. no real breed) and her color and pattern is a patched tabby and white.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

OMIGOSH! She's adorable! I've never seen a face quite like that... it's like she stuck her face into a jar of peanut butter. She's just darling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

aphrodeia said:


> OMIGOSH! She's adorable! I've never seen a face quite like that... it's like she stuck her face into a jar of peanut butter. She's just darling.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

she's sooooooo pretty!!
Pictures are great - so very cute


----------



## wcoastbreeze (Jul 9, 2005)

ahahaha adorable!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

so cute!!! 

I always want another after seeing such cute kittens


----------



## StephenF (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, that has to be one of the cutiest kittens I've ever seen.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh my what a cutie!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a darling little girl!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

No bengal in there. But she's so cute! I love her markings -- it looks like she dunked her face in caramel. I love how she chose to sleep on top of her litter bag! 

I think you're going to be happy with all the info you find here -- it's a great forum if you need to know ANYTHING about cats. It's a great resource. I just went with my two friends who ALSO adopted two kittens on Saturday! It was so fun. They got to bring them home on Monday.  Have fun!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What an adorable kitten!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

What a gorgeous little girl!!!


----------



## shortlilcutie (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the great replies! I do love her, she is as sweet as can be! Thanks, good to know shes just a normal DSH! So nice to hear that I'm not the only one that thinks shes beautiful! )


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

The pictures are way too cute. You should post more


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

She is very cute. Great photos. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Ya she is cute! I was thinking domestic as well. But that M on her head means she is tabby or part tabby. There is for sure no bengal in her, I hope no one told you that.  Beautiful though!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

BabyKitty said:


> Ya she is cute! I was thinking domestic as well. But that M on her head means she is tabby or part tabby. There is for sure no bengal in her, I hope no one told you that.  Beautiful though!


Tabby is a pattern, not a breed. Her pattern is definitely patched tabby with white -- that can be seen just by looking at her. And her breed is domestic shorthair.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh she is adorable. I like the pic w/her tongue out. :lol: 
Yeah, I agree w/the rest that it's a DSH Tabby w/white


----------



## susi (Jul 18, 2005)

hi! im also new to this site! i have had my cat for about... 3 yrs now though. mine is a calico. yours is really sweet and i wish you all the luck with her that i had with mine!!! 

please write back - 

susi ( my cats name is susi )


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow...that is one very cute kitten  

She is truely beautiful and make sure you take lots of photos whilst she's at this baby stage...as before you'll know it she wont be a baby any more.

Enjoy this kitten stage as its just lovely and before you know it you'll want another.

I am sure you'll be a great mommy, and we're always on hand to help.

I hope to see you around more and I'd love to see some more phots of your little cutie.

Eva and Cats x


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

she is adorable


----------

